# Current Collection



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Basically, less than a month ago i joined up here on puff simply to ask a simple question "What is a good starting humidor/cigar combo?"

Well i ended up purchasing one off of CI and then a couple samplers.. In less than a month i have ended up with this, of course many of them have been smoked through the course while i figure out some stuff i like. I havent hit the slope as hard as neal has, but i feel like ive hit it a bit!










































Im starting to wonder how much longer my 50 ct humi will last before i need to start improvising.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Ahh dont worry about running out of space.

Tupperware and Coolers are readily available. 

Looks like you have bought a lot of singles. Not bad looking colletion and after a month on here myself I can say that I recognize most of them by now, even though I don't own any but the Diesel and the J Fuego.

Is that the Oliva Serie V Maduro 2010?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice start bro, just get a cooler now


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like a great start. Which bolivar is that in the tube


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> Ahh dont worry about running out of space.
> 
> Tupperware and Coolers are readily available.
> 
> ...


I dont know which one you are referring to, but i dont have any oliva cigars, nor have i tried any sadly. If you get me the row and stuff i can tell you which one it is


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

4pistonjosh said:


> Looks like a great start. Which bolivar is that in the tube


Bolivar Cofridia Suntuoso En Tubo that i got in a bomb from Oldmso. He said it was from JR Cigars if youre interested


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Shibby said:


> I dont know which one you are referring to, but i dont have any oliva cigars, nor have i tried any sadly. If you get me the row and stuff i can tell you which one it is


2nd picture 2nd from the left. Must be the Bolivar.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> 2nd picture 2nd from the left. Must be the Bolivar.


Yup, you got it right the second time


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

wahoofever said:


> 2nd picture 2nd from the left. Must be the Bolivar.


thats a bolivar churchill i bombed him with 

whats funny is i talk to shibby in PM's a lot and most of this isnt singles hes purchased it's bombs! XD

i will say you started off strong. most people start off with crappy samplers, a bunch of 5 vegas crap, etc. but you went straight and got bombed with some high end stuff. the slope will be even slipperier for you now


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Zogg said:


> thats a bolivar churchill i bombed him with
> 
> whats funny is i talk to shibby in PM's a lot and most of this isnt singles hes purchased it's bombs! XD
> 
> i will say you started off strong. most people start off with crappy samplers, a bunch of 5 vegas crap, etc. but you went straight and got bombed with some high end stuff. the slope will be even slipperier for you now


While the bombing/contest winnings is true, ive been pickin up some singles from the tiny little B&M around me (wish it was a bigger sit in one), it gives the ones ive bought some time to age, and some extra time for bombs to get a bit of rest after headin my way

And yes, the slope is big and scary, i fight against it HARD every day. I just peruse all of the sites and wonder when im gonna snap and spend like $500 at once haha


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Shibby said:


> While the bombing/contest winnings is true, ive been pickin up some singles from the tiny little B&M around me (wish it was a bigger sit in one), it gives the ones ive bought some time to age, and some extra time for bombs to get a bit of rest after headin my way
> 
> And yes, the slope is big and scary, i fight against it HARD every day. I just peruse all of the sites and wonder when im gonna snap and spend like $500 at once haha


Oh it'll happen XD


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Oh it'll happen XD


Yeah, sadly i know its going to. The second i buy a cooler.... Its all downhill from here!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

> i will say you started off strong. most people start off with crappy samplers, a bunch of 5 vegas crap, etc.


Yeah, that would be me.

I've pretty much given up on samplers and been buying 5 packs of sticks on special. I have also been plowing through the local B&M's singles.

Basically I have been working up a version of what not to do in my head. At the moment I'm just thankful I did not go whole hog on complete garbage.

As to the $500 in one shot idea, I could do that right now pretty easy with box purchases.......


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> Yeah, that would be me.
> 
> I've pretty much given up on samplers and been buying 5 packs of sticks on special. I have also been plowing through the local B&M's singles.
> 
> ...


Yeah, i kinda got lucky but unlucky at the same time. Ive smoked a couple of the bombed sticks, and a few of my original purchase, and so far they have all been pretty tasty (with exception of a few). The majority of cigars ive picked up at singles at my B&M, but being its pretty small, and ive almost gone through all their singles sub $8, im gonna start having to buy more online. And that my friends, is where i think the slope will eat me alive


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

> And that my friends, is where i think the slope will eat me alive


Random online purchases is what gets you. Even online after doing research can be dicey.

I've just been racing to figure out what I like and when I restrict myself online to singles at or below retail or box prices I feel ok when they are duds because I've paid way less than B&M and am on par with the online prices.

That way they seem like worthy gambles.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> Random online purchases is what gets you. Even online after doing research can be dicey.
> 
> I've just been racing to figure out what I like and when I restrict myself online to singles at or below retail or box prices I feel ok when they are duds because I've paid way less than B&M and am on par with the online prices.
> 
> That way they seem like worthy gambles.


Yeah i can see that being reasonable. I have a good feeling that a mazo of GH2002 vintage is gonna be my next purchase. You really cant beat those at $2 each. At least from my current experience


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

I hear you, I sit with about the same quantity or a little less and am thinking of getting a cooler for easy box storage. I just know the day I actually purchase that cooler it is all going to be a downhill race really fast.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice setup there Shibby, all those look yummy.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

RGraphics said:


> Nice setup there Shibby, all those look yummy.


Thanks man! Your bomb right around when i joined definitely kick started my interest! And the KL you sent has worked wonders so far!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Conner, nicely done Bro, enjoy your smoke!


----------

